

Kate Turning 10 Years Old - Garbage
http://kate-editor.org/2011/08/11/kate-turning-10-years-old/

======
dimmuborgir
Probably the most underrated text editor. It pains me to no end that KDE and
its applications don't get the attention they rightly deserve.

~~~
s-phi-nl
Even if KDE did get more attention, on openSuSE (which seems to have a fairly
large proportion of KDE users compared to other distros) Kate does not come
preinstalled even with KDE. Anyone know why?

------
kraemate
Kate really combines all the good KDE features, in particular its usage of
Kparts is excellent. You get complete shell integration, tabs, snippets, loads
of plugins, split-views, highlighting etc. The most feature complete editor
after emacs, probably.

~~~
kunley
Does it have buffers (as opposite to files) abstraction, ie. can you open the
same file in different windows and work on different parts of it?

~~~
Steve_Baker
Yes, you just split the current view (vertically or horizontally) or open a
new window. Any change to a file will be immediately updated in the other
views/windows.

------
dekken_
Anybody know a way to hook windows/cygwin into the terminal on the windows
version of kate?

It's highly unlikely but doesn't hurt to ask. :)

~~~
patches
It's available in the Cygwin/X11 version of KDE from Cygwin Ports
<http://sourceware.org/cygwinports/>

There has been talk of porting Konsole to native Windows, but thus far no
action.

~~~
dekken_
Wow, thanks!

If anyone tries this and ends up with a "Setup.ini signature <@ URL> failed to
verify"

add the -X option to the cygstart call; e.g.:
C:/<path/to/cygwin/bin/>cygstart.exe <path to cygwin/setup.exe> -X -K
<http://cygwinports.org/ports.gpg>

Credit to: <http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.os.cygwin.ports.general/342>

------
scotty79
My text editor of choice for many years.

~~~
coffeeaddicted
Yeah, for me as well. But currently using scite because I haven't figured out
yet how to disable all the warning messages which kate prints when started
from console in Debian Squeeze. Anyone got an idea?

~~~
jodoherty
I'm not a kate user, but what about just redirecting all the console output to
/dev/null ? Then you shouldn't get any output, and so you can just send it
straight to the background.

$ kate &> /dev/null &

------
zem
if kate had ever included a stable, usable vimpart, it would have been my
ideal editor.

~~~
jacobr
Vim mode for Kate was a GSoC project, expect improvements soon.

~~~
zem
wow, this year's gsoc? that would be excellent, i was sad when the original
vimpart and then yzis both went nowhere.

